# 3D im Web



## Kiloui (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
ich muss für ein Referat einen Überblick/Vergleich der verschiedenen Technologien schaffen um interaktive 3D Anwendungen (Bsp Spiele) im Web darzustellen.

Bekannt sind mit

- Flash:
- Vorteil: ****?
- Nachteil: Erfordert PlugIn

- WebGL:
- Vorteil: kein PlugIn nötig (außer für IE)
- Nachteil: noch nicht ausgereift




Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mit weiteren Technologien nennen ? Wenn ihr mir auch Vor- Nachteile nennen könnt wäre das natürlich luxus


----------



## CPoly (27. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sollst *du* das Referat halten. Deshalb werde ich dir nicht zu viel helfen: Java Applets, Silverlight, Unity

Der erste Google Treffer hat mich sogar zu einem Wikipedia Artikel mit einer Übersicht geführt...


----------



## Kiloui (29. Dezember 2011)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sollst *du* das Referat halten. Deshalb werde ich dir nicht zu viel helfen: Java Applets, Silverlight, Unity
> 
> Der erste Google Treffer hat mich sogar zu einem Wikipedia Artikel mit einer Übersicht geführt...



Danke soweit.
Habe auch schon gegoogelt aber bin auf nichts brauchares gestoßen...wonach hast du denn gesucht ?


----------



## CPoly (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe auf google.com nach "3d in browser" gesucht. Such doch mal nach "web 3d" ;-)

Edit: Ich nehme an du kennst den Artikel schon. Ist sogar der erste Treffer, wenn man nach dem Thread Titel sucht


----------



## Munch (29. Dezember 2011)

Sollte es nicht auch bald eine 3D Version des Javascript/Canvas Spezifikation geben?


----------



## CPoly (29. Dezember 2011)

Munch hat gesagt.:


> Sollte es nicht auch bald eine 3D Version des Javascript/Canvas Spezifikation geben?



Ja, siehe erster Post



Kiloui hat gesagt.:


> - WebGL:
> - Vorteil: kein PlugIn nötig (außer für IE)
> - Nachteil: noch nicht ausgereift


----------

